# Most overrated and underrated types of voices



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

imo
*most overrated:* dramatic sopranos, all tenors, soubrettes/lyric coloraturas
*most underrated:* lyric mezzos (especially if they can do Rossini pants roles!), dramatic baritones, contraltos, boy sopranos


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know what it means to overrate or underrate a type of voice. But I notice that some of the categories you mention represent voices which are relatively uncommon. It's hard to find great dramatic sopranos, dramatic baritones, and contraltos. When we actually do find them, the attention they attract and the great demand for their services hardly constitute overrating.

Tenors, as individuals, certainly get overrated by fans who are impressed by loud, high-pitched squalling. Apparently there's no cure, either for tenors or for fans.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> imo
> *most overrated:* dramatic sopranos, all tenors, soubrettes/lyric coloraturas


That means opera itself is overrated. 

Boy sopranos? They have their place in a few operas, but I'm glad when it's over.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very slightly high-ish, just a little bit dramatiqueish baritones.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

While I don't think I'd use terms like "overrated" and "underrated," I notice that many people seem to be enamored of voices that "specialize" a lot, particularly if they specialize in Lieder or in Baroque opera. I tend to favor singers who _can_ sing those things, yet have a more or less eclectic repertoire.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I think *lyric sopranos* are boring and "basic" yet over-glorified these days. For me it's either the dramatic effect or the stratospheric coloratura/florid fioriture that give the audience the chills.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> I think *lyric sopranos* are boring and "basic" yet over-glorified these days. For me it's either the dramatic effect or the stratospheric coloratura/florid fioriture that give the audience the chills.


Lyric sopranos are only overrated in the sense that they're overabundant. A "lyric" is more or less any soprano of limited range and power without much chest voice or coloratura facility. My college choir was full of them; heck, my _church_ choir was full of them. I don't know when the term "lyric" came into use to describe voices, but I don't think any soprano should aspire to the title.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Over-rated - all sopranos. They get paid mega bucks for squawking. 
Under-rated - basses. They're always last on the cast list and get paid less than all the other voices.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Lyric sopranos are only overrated in the sense that they're overabundant. A "lyric" is more or less any soprano of limited range and power without much chest voice or coloratura facility. My college choir was full of them; heck, my _church_ choir was full of them. I don't know when term "lyric" came into use to describe voices, but I don't think any soprano should aspire to the title.


Agreed. But also the problem with lyric sopranos (and lyric voices in general but especially sopranos) is that today they get away with being "mediocre" and are being worshiped by the masses. They also get away with singing repertoire that is not written for them because today the size of the voice doesn't matter anymore and everyone suddenly sounds as big as Callas..ehem..mics..

Lyric voices record better, and blend well in a choir, while a bigger voice would stand out like a sore thumb and wouldn't record as gracefully. 
So I think they're being overrated in the sense that you don't need an extraordinary coloratura technique and/or a big enough voice for the greatest repertoire anymore. Because let's face it, the best roles, the real meaty stuff is written for Dramatic Sopranos, Dramatic Coloraturas or at least Spintos. All you need is a basic pleasant timbre. And it helps if you look like Netrebko.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Agreed. But also the problem with lyric sopranos (and lyric voices in general but especially sopranos) is that today they get away with being "mediocre" and are being worshiped by the masses. They also get away with singing repertoire that is not written for them because today the size of the voice doesn't matter anymore and everyone suddenly sounds as big as Callas..ehem..mics..
> 
> Lyric voices record better, and blend well in a choir, while a bigger voice would stand out like a sore thumb and wouldn't record as gracefully.
> So I think they're being overrated in the sense that you don't need an extraordinary coloratura technique and/or a big enough voice for the greatest repertoire anymore. Because let's face it, the best roles, the real meaty stuff is written for Dramatic Sopranos, Dramatic Coloraturas or at least Spintos. All you need is a basic pleasant timbre. And it helps if you look like Netrebko.


That's a matter matter of taste I presume .


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> And it helps if you look like Netrebko.


Yes, it's important to look lyric as well. Lyrics come in a variety of sizes. Come to think of it, Netrebko comes in a variety of sizes.

Sorry. My mind wandered.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

> Under-rated - basses. They're always last on the cast list and get paid less than all the other voices.


Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't it typical for the bass (Phillip) to get first billing on Don Carlo, for (at least) one? I think that probably has more to do with the fact that it's a plum role for a bass and hence attracts the biggest names. Anyhow, in informal cast listings for Don Carlo (such as on amateur recordings), it seems to me bass is always listed first. I could be wrong.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It does depend on the opera and often the roles are listed in order of appearance. If it's a concert the bass is usually listed last.

A couple of cast lists from performances I've attended.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Over-rated - all sopranos. They get paid mega bucks for squawking.
> Under-rated - basses. They're always last on the cast list and _get paid less than all the other voices_.


I don't have much experience personally, but I've heard precisely the opposite from most in the field.


----------



## Baritenor (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm reviving this old thread.

I would say lyric mezzos are underrated. To my years they sound particularly beautiful and unlike soprano voices they don't get overbearing. 

How about spinto voices? Would you guys agree that they're just a mongrel fach without qualities of their own and just some from lyric and some from dramatic? And are they overlooked by the public and in terms of the calibre and number of roles that are out there?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I feel like lyric baritones are all the rage (especially when pretty, which is certainly a bonus ) but then they refuse to stay in the safe Mozart/belcanto/Tchaikovsky/Billy Budd lane and tackle Verdi too soon. I know most of their repertoire is young men but singing Verdi under 35 (except for maybe Posa) is like speedrunning and taking on the final boss when you're level 5.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Over-rated - all sopranos. They get paid mega bucks for squawking.
> Under-rated - basses. They're always last on the cast list and get paid less than all the other voices.


Underrated: Mezzos and altos.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Underrated: Mezzos and altos.


Agreed - and countertenors are the most overrated. Even the third-rate ones seem to find plenty of work that should be going to women of the same vocal range.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> Agreed - and countertenors are the most overrated. Even the third-rate ones seem to find plenty of work that should be going to women of the same vocal range.


OMG yes. Can we go ahead & get rid of that voice type all together please?? Lol


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmmmmm... Are we dealing with aesthetic questions here, or gender identity phobias?

Just askin'...


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I wish I knew! All I know is when I see a man onstage open his mouth & that comes out its like nails on a chalkboard for me lol


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

To celebrate the underrated voices, lets hear an Alto/Bass duet!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> I wish I knew! All I know is when I see a man onstage open his mouth & that comes out its like nails on a chalkboard for me lol


Does it help if he's wearing a powdered wig and silk stockings, or does that aggravate the problem?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Does it help if he's wearing a powdered wig and silk stockings, or does that aggravate the problem?


Lmao even worse!!


----------

